# All my life I’ve been treated vastly different by girls and guys



## Prettyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general

I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties

Now I could offer them none of them, as despite having a good base lookswise, I not only came from a poor household (so big parties and status was off the table from the start) but I was also neurodivergent, this combination meant for almost any guy, I wasn’t useful at all , on the contrary, I only posed a threat to them simply by existing.

It’s brutal how some of them tried to bully me out of nowhere, trying to make me feel bad about being the poorest kid in the class; but it somehow never worked out for them , because girls always defended me. I always loved drawing and architecture and as the aspie I was I used to draw inbetween classes , which earned my ridicule and bullying from guys but girls just couldn’t admire my work enough (two of them become my first and second girlfriends) , which made my wannabe bullies furious. They just couldn’t understand why girls would side with me despite me not even putting up a fight against them

Probably during this time in high school was when I first started to grasp the difference between the female and male gaze. I’ve started to realize other men can do nothing against you if you are prettier than them. Girls will want you and they can do nothing against it. 

I now view normie male groups with mostly disdain, seeing them nothing more than competition in which guys just roast each other, desperately trying to assert dominance and will throw each other under the bus for the littlest chance of seeing pussy

This started to taught me mascmaxxing is contraproductive, since by doing so you are actively making yourself more disposable, reducing yourself into merely a replacable workhorse. The more mascular you are, the less built in value you possess and the more society values you solely for the usefullness you can provide with your work. I realized you don’t have to act aggresively and try to climb the social ladder of men instead you can cheat the game by making yourself useless and focusing on having built in value in the form of being pretty. 

Really the best form of competition is to not compete at all with other men directly but just let girls choose you passively

I guess guys like Gosha realized the same thing long ago. They know ogres seethe and wants to destroy prettyboya but they just simply can’t reach them. The same thing happened a decade ago with Justin Bieber. I can still remember all the primitive mascmaxxers making fun of him while all the young girls would finger themselves to him


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 11, 2022)

0


----------



## Zenturio (Jul 11, 2022)

I feel no sympathy for Chads sorry


----------



## Prinz Eugen (Jul 11, 2022)

just prettyboy max tbh, its not just the younger girls the appeal of the pretty boy is to females in general in the West


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2022)

Lets see if you keep believing that when a 6'4" rugby jock cucks you and you can do nothing but stand there powerless.


----------



## Manu le coq (Jul 11, 2022)

Only read the first 2 sentences , but most guys aren’t jealous of looks like foids, especially at a young age. If people didn’t like you it’s pbly bcause u have shit personality.


----------



## Beastimmung (Jul 11, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> I feel no sympathy for Chads sorry


For real. Not even gonna read the essays of these crybabies


----------



## germanlooks (Jul 11, 2022)

That literally makes zero sense.

Guys like gosha are more prone to getting bullied because they only have the looks.

For them building muscle is even more crucial because without that men will shit on them the whole time and not respect them.
This is why pretty boys get mogged in social settings where masc Chads are. Because no man takes them seriously


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> That literally makes zero sense.
> 
> Guys like gosha are more prone to getting bullied because they only have the looks.
> 
> ...


Exactly , my point. It’s only men who care about teasing each other constantly. The prettyboy can just leave the setting, hop on tinder and let girls choose him over them without having to fight


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 11, 2022)

Prettyboy are like ogres arch nemesis.

They feel confused and mad that a prettboy can do nothing and have girls lust for him, just based of pure superior genetics.

Whilst masc guys have to gymmax, act dom yada yada.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Exactly , my point. It’s only men who care about teasing each other constantly. The prettyboy can just leave the setting, hop on tinder and let girls choose him over them without having to fight


Make no mistake, they will still have to compete with masc jocks on dating apps too.



Theres no escape... @forevergymcelling


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Lets see if you keep believing that when a 6'4" rugby jock cucks you and you can do nothing but stand there powerless.


Meh 
I'd be more concerned about pretty twinks cucking me and stealing all the JBs @Biggdink


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 11, 2022)

Male vs female gaze


----------



## Geoff2024 (Jul 11, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


ok mr fagboi you want us to feel bad for you or what?


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Jul 11, 2022)

Tales from the leader of the incels


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 11, 2022)

This is literally me aswell tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 11, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Lets see if you keep believing that when a 6'4" rugby jock cucks you and you can do nothing but stand there powerless.


Psl autist cope 

Imagine letting Indians gaslight you


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Psl autist cope
> 
> Imagine letting Indians gaslight you


“Muh PSL autism”









Pretty boys vs masc jocks


let’s end this debate. @Trickane who logs ? Moritz hau. Pretty boy Or Maher masc jock chad moritz hau but 4chan twink mogs both to suicide




looksmax.org


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 11, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> “Muh PSL autism”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s all over a pretty boy .. so ?


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 11, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> She’s all over a pretty boy .. so ?


How is he a prettyboy lmao?


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 11, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> How is he a prettyboy lmao?


Look at other guys in the video , he’s twinkish compared to them 

Also only ioi is p in v 

I’ve had girls all over me like this at parties and still nothing happened with them 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Tonymontana (Jul 11, 2022)

Many men absolutely will hate on you if you're a goodlooking prettyboy that doesn't have other stand out qualities which command respect. 

When you mog other men aesthetically, they feel threatened. From an evolutionary psychology perspective, you'd be taking a lot of mating opportunities away from them, so their only option to better you is to ostracize or kill you. This is why INTRASEXUAL COMPETITION (intimidating and dominating other males) is still important. Being jacked (not just lean aesthetic, but clearly looking strong/like you lift in clothes), having a commanding presence and knowing how to establish social dominance/status, knowing how to fight. 

Respect in it's most rudimentary form comes from fear. A lot of the biggest slayers were also very good at fighting


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> This is literally me aswell tbh


Do guys often confront you?



Tonymontana said:


> Many men absolutely will hate on you if you're a goodlooking prettyboy that doesn't have other stand out qualities which command respect.
> 
> When you mog other men aesthetically, they feel threatened. From an evolutionary psychology perspective, you'd be taking a lot of mating opportunities away from them, so their only option to better you is to ostracize or kill you. This is why INTRASEXUAL COMPETITION (intimidating and dominating other males) is still important. Being jacked (not just lean aesthetic, but clearly looking strong/like you lift in clothes), having a commanding presence and knowing how to establish social dominance/status, knowing how to fight.
> 
> Respect in it's most rudimentary form comes from fear. A lot of the biggest slayers were also very good at fighting


In my case the hate stems from being a combination of goodlooking and non-NT. If I was NT, treating me as an ally would be useful for guys, assuming I could elevate their status by opening avenues to girls for them by using my halo. But this way I won't give them more opportunities, just simply mog them, which is a surefire way to antagonize them against me.

On this note this is why I always thought being NT mattered more in male - male social dynamics. You need to be very sociable to build alliances and maneuver around male power dynamics. While regarding girls it's different - your looks can compensate for your lack of comformism. I never had problem with that one, the halo effect coming from looks is magnitudes stronger than the failo effect of being ND


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jul 11, 2022)

masc maxxing is the way if you don't want to be bullied tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18789 (Jul 12, 2022)

Brutal NTpills


I was reading a thread where someone asked is having no friends a truecel traits, well here's the answers; no, most of the deformed 40+ year olds have friends that they go to the bar together (Like in the family guy) even subhumans in my neighborhood have tons of friends, pull up to a...




looksmax.org













Most of you are SPED/Non-NT in the meaning of the word but don't know it/admit it


Do you ever see the shy kid sitting alone in the lunchroom in high school grow to become popular, extroverted, and have more than 1-2 people in his social circle? No. He will join a forum online and rot away his teenage years, and then come back again at 50 (literal 50+ year old members here )...




looksmax.org


----------



## Moggie (Jul 12, 2022)

If you are caught in the no man's land between prettyboy and masc which is better to move towards?


----------



## Deleted member 18789 (Jul 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> If you are caught in the no man's land between prettyboy and masc which is better to move towards?


All of this is cope, op was treated differently because he himself said he is aspie


----------



## Moggie (Jul 12, 2022)

AutismVictim said:


> All of this is cope, op was treated differently because he himself said he is aspie


I mean in general for aesthetics which makes more sense? Not ops essay.


----------



## jfcage (Jul 12, 2022)

Moggie said:


> I mean in general for aesthetics which makes more sense? Not ops essay.


Depends on how old you are. If 25+ then masc, younger than that - prettyboy


----------



## Laikyn (Jul 12, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Do guys often confront you?


Wdym confront me 
I’m sometimes hated by other men Literally a few days in a groupchat this guy out of nowhere wanted to fight me cause he said “I just don’t like the fella “ same thing happened a few months I walked up to my friends and he was there aswell he said if u don’t go away I’ll fling this bottle at you 😂 this is the same guy that called me a pretty boy


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 12, 2022)

As a person that was low tier normie and high tier normie.
I can attest, that as a htn i got/get tested by dudes more in a confrontational type of ways.


----------



## SoonToAscend (Jul 13, 2022)

Tales from aspie basement


----------



## SoonToAscend (Jul 13, 2022)

But if it's true then literal lifefuel for an retarded mf like me

too bad my autism cucked me into wrong tongue posture and that raped my craniofacial development


----------



## mrswag44 (Jul 13, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


in hs hella dudes hated me after i ascended and girls started treating me better
now in college everyone in general seems to like me though


----------



## oldslapcel (Jul 13, 2022)

Its because you fuck their crushes obv


----------



## Ruben (Jul 13, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


What about your aspie voice tone and manners?


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 13, 2022)

Moggie said:


> I mean in general for aesthetics which makes more sense? Not ops essay.


?

Just looksmax lol.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 15, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Prettyboy are like ogres arch nemesis.
> 
> They feel confused and mad that a prettboy can do nothing and have girls lust for him, just based of pure superior genetics.
> 
> Whilst masc guys have to gymmax, act dom yada yada.


Yes ogres are my arch nemesises


----------



## Deleted member 20216 (Jul 15, 2022)

As black man with white feature halo I feel you. African American men fear me as brownskinned HTN with long curls, because I threaten their BBC masc stereotype, but only males are into that shit. Average teen woman in 2012 would choose justin bieber over gandy


----------



## KDA Player (Jul 15, 2022)

Totally true, even tho I consider myself pretty much blackpilled and self aware, it's only recently that I understood why my males co workers were teasing me so much sometimes.

It was always the day when I was very maxed with my routines, having +1 temporary PSL, that they naturally acted aggressiv and provocativ, also the same days I had way more female IOI, but I took the former more into account because it was sudden, irrational and very aggresiv out of no where. Only few weeks ago I concluded that it must be their instincts, making them use an offensiv strategy to try to lower my reputation / try to assert dominance, since if it would succeed, it would increase their chance to get women, because the instinctively know I mog them.
There was this guy provoking me and being passiv aggressiv using "jokes" to try to lower my reputation, it was always around female co workers, the guy was 5ft7 bald very fat ogre glassescels, also ten years older than me with a familly, dude was talking shit as if I couldn't knock him out in one punch, since then I consider him not even as an enemy but as a retarded follower of his emotions, and I now just answer him coldly, no need to do more as he annoyed me, I win on both the PSL and strength fields, he then stfu, even if he will talks shit it will happen again : girls will support me and not laugh at any of his weak attempts to lower my perceived value. He never understood all foids have truly interest is looks, if he was a 6ft5 chad he would say the same stupidiest shit and that would work and women would follow him, but it never began for this low iq fatty, he can't grasp the idea looks matters above everything,

Shame for him because if he would listen to my advices, he would gain 2PSL with one year and some effort, but dude's too low iq and tried his kiddish game with the wrong guy, the only reason I had not hit him is because I would lost my job, but I would truly love to do it.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 15, 2022)

piratemogger said:


> As black man with white feature halo I feel you. African American men fear me as brownskinned HTN with long curls, because I threaten their BBC masc stereotype, but only males are into that shit. Average teen woman in 2012 would choose justin bieber over gandy


Are trying to beat them with soft feauters aka being pretteier?


----------



## ZanyBR (Jul 15, 2022)

I ALWAYS said that.
That's also why so many good-looking but small or skinny guys suffer so much shit from other guys. Height and frame are even more important for chads. 

Chad will be tested and threatened by other men every day. If you don't have structure, dealing with it will be much more difficult.


----------



## ZanyBR (Jul 15, 2022)

Also, I know a guy lives in the basement and won't leave his house when he says "chad" is treated well everywhere by other men, even 5'9 and skinny chads. 

All the guys who say this haven't met anyone really chad, just guys with height and frame.
A chad's face makes other men genuinely jealous, it's biological.

That's the reason chads only walk with chads.
They don't mix with the plebs.


----------



## JawMogger (Jul 15, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


Facts. Ever since I've started looksmaxxing, guys are either submissive to me/act intimidated or throw insults at me if I mog them. Women treat me exponentially better


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jul 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Look at other guys in the video , he’s twinkish compared to them
> 
> Also only ioi is p in v
> 
> I’ve had girls all over me like this at parties and still nothing happened with them 🤷🏻‍♂️


Yeah because ur pretty looks @Pendejo maesthetic chad would get blown in front of everybody


----------



## Deleted member 18603 (Jul 15, 2022)

yeah i hate normies. they're pathetic


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 15, 2022)

Widest appeal by far are still maesthethic Chads, most girls will prefer this:











Over this:


----------



## Lars (Jul 15, 2022)

Marco Polo said:


> Widest appeal by far are still maesthethic Chads, most girls will prefer this:
> View attachment 1781764
> View attachment 1781765
> View attachment 1781766
> ...


duhh


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 15, 2022)

Lars said:


> duhh


Some users here are still coping with muh "Twink pretty Boys", a maesthethic Chad mogs them to death for atleast 90% of women


----------



## Lars (Jul 15, 2022)

Marco Polo said:


> Some users here are still coping with muh "Twink pretty Boys", a maesthethic Chad mogs them to death for atleast 90% of women


only believe people here that has a social life


----------



## loksr (Jul 16, 2022)

Dnrd but gigacope
If you’re not loved by everyone/you are hated by everyone, you’re either not gl or you’re an annoying little autist without realizing it.

Any time you’re hated always remember that it is YOUR fault. Notice how NT people are never the ones saying people hate them? Exactly.


----------



## Prettyboy (Jul 16, 2022)

loksr said:


> Dnrd but gigacope
> If you’re not loved by everyone/you are hated by everyone, you’re either not gl or you’re an annoying little autist without realizing it.
> 
> Any time you’re hated always remember that it is YOUR fault. Notice how NT people are never the ones saying people hate them? Exactly.


I don’t really remember a girl hating me, it was always coming from normie guys


----------



## loksr (Jul 16, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> I don’t really remember a girl hating me, it was always coming from normie guys


Anybody, if anybody ever hates you something is wrong.
Let’s give you the benefit of the doubt, we’ll say you’re autistic and gl enough for girls to overlook the autism, but not gl enough for the guys to overlook the autism.


----------



## JawMogger (Jul 16, 2022)

loksr said:


> Anybody, if anybody ever hates you something is wrong.
> Let’s give you the benefit of the doubt, we’ll say you’re autistic and gl enough for girls to overlook the autism, but not gl enough for the guys to overlook the autism.


Autistic guys can come across as being stand offish, narcy, dbags


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Jul 17, 2022)

@FailedNormieManlet i wanna hear your thoughts on this. Would u rather be respected by males but hated by females, or the other way round?


----------



## reputation (Jul 23, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


I love your wisdom

The reality is that all you need is looks and 0 effort to gain the attraction, people who claim otherwise are bitter, deceitful or delusional.

Overdoing masculinity is cringe and it's best to be yourself, don't listen to straight male opinions because shade is a part of competition


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 25, 2022)

piratemogger said:


> As black man with white feature halo I feel you. African American men fear me as brownskinned HTN with long curls, because I threaten their BBC masc stereotype, but only males are into that shit. Average teen woman in 2012 would choose justin bieber over gandy


oh yeah sure mr.somali pirate. we're very threatened by your high smv presence


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 25, 2022)

true op, but you need to somehow utilize foids to get ahead in life. i always thought it was better to be more masc than pretty because women basically do jack shit in life where as if youre masc and attractive you can up yourself in live with the help of dudes and easily get laid. if you were more masc, ontop of getting laid, youd probably have ridiculous connections with those rich dudes even if youre a complete autist


----------



## Deleted member 16853 (Jul 25, 2022)

Gay men usually get along with women better than straight men, so im not surprised


----------



## phonecell#4.1 (Jul 27, 2022)

This doesn’t go with my life experiences at all, good looking guys that I know who aren’t dick bags, who are lucky enough to have been haloed in life, well their halo seems to work equally well on men and women.

From my own life good looking guys I know have more and better friends, seem to make guy friends easily and are just instantly liked by many many people, men and women.


----------



## EuroAscendCopper (Jul 27, 2022)

I'll treat you good, my king 🙈✨


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 27, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Guys have for the most part always have treated me harshly ever since I was in primary school, I always seemed to frustrate a lots of guys and had natural enemies forming despite not doing anything at all and keeping a low profile in general
> 
> I since realized it was because the amount of people I mogged since puberty. Guys have a very limited use for most other guys. Sure, some will be your friends but they are an extreme minority. The vast majority of other dudes can only offer you value if they are there to be mogged by you or they mog you, but being in their proximity can elevate your status and perhaps bring you pussy or get yourself invited to parties
> 
> ...


giga narcy tales
even only
seing on half of your face i know you are not a chad





another above average guy thinks he is the shit
so many narcys on this site


----------



## Laikyn (Aug 28, 2022)

You have proven ur point correct


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 28, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> You have proven ur point correct



Foids are in the comments, creaming themselves over him


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Aug 28, 2022)

@Prettyboy 
So did dirty blond hair change anything


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 28, 2022)

Hero of the Imperium said:


> @Prettyboy
> So did dirty blond hair change anything


Yes guys are definitely friendlier whenevee I go out, I look a lot higher trust now that Im dark blond


----------

